# Stealth DVD Drive/My Computer



## Lifeismusic (Jul 7, 2005)

Well, after about a billion questions, I got my new computer built (still need to RMA the video card though).

First thing up, is the DVD Burner. I 'stealthed' it, meaning I glued the bezel thing to the tray, and slid it back so the bezel is flush with the rest of them, making it look like there isn't even a drive in the case. I also put a small bit of plastic where the button is, so you can just press on the bottom corner of the bezel to make it open. HERE is a video of it.

I will be posting a bunch more pics of it soon in all its glowing blue glory, (need to let my camera charge) so those should be up soon. Thanks for all the help guys, you made a dream of mine come true.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Always glad to hear of a great user experience! Don't forget to post this m4d rig in the "Let's see your rig" thread.


----------



## -d- (Jun 18, 2006)

That's pretty cool..Looks nice and clean too


----------



## Lifeismusic (Jul 7, 2005)

Well, here are the pictures I promised. 






^^ With 4 CCFL's On ^^ With 4 CCFL's Off


----------



## Lifeismusic (Jul 7, 2005)




----------



## Ralck (Dec 10, 2004)

Very cool! I think I saw a tiny bit of dust on the fans already, so stock up on compressed air to keep it running smoothly!


----------

